# anyone seen the rackmount yet?



## amo (May 8, 2002)

here's a pic of the rackmount server


----------



## phatsharpie (May 8, 2002)

I hope they allows removable drives and swappable power supplies... Those are pretty standard features for rackmounts.


----------



## rinse (May 8, 2002)

I hope they offer a model under 1000.... that is also pretty standard for most rackmount mnaufacturers... but since this is apple it'll probably be $2000.


----------



## twister (May 8, 2002)

I thought i heard it was to be in the $800's

Twister


----------



## rinse (May 8, 2002)

what type of graphic card interface will this thing have? AGP? AGP2x? PCI?

what is too keep people from buying this and turning it into their working mac? subsitituing this for a standard tower?

will it have OSX Server installed? for ten users? unlimited? some special rackmount OSX server version?

so many questions....


----------



## phatsharpie (May 8, 2002)

I remember reading somewhere that it's the first Mac server than can be run headless, which kinda leads me to believe that the GPU is gonna be pretty wimpy. Which is exactly what servers should have.

Remember, this rackmount really is targetted at "render farms" and the like, so its features are probably going to be optimized for those situations.


----------



## Krevinek (May 8, 2002)

I think this will be one of Apple's good years in my mind (except for that Quartz Extreme thing that has got people fuming).

They listened to users for the new iMac for the most part, and they are doing the same on the server end. They got out a TiBook (although it is more expensive) that is pretty darn appealing and cool running (800Mhz, very quiet fan, cooler than previous models). Once I see 10.2, I could probably say it meets and beats 9.x in terms of features and usability (speed will remain an issue on older machines, but I won't go into that and risk off-topic flames). Education users will have a Netbootable, Netinstallable box by the start of the school year (again).

Overall, I think this rack-mount server is the mark that Apple is getting in the zone for handling their customer's wants in future products, even if the result isn't exactly what the customer dreamed it should be. Long live the rack-mount, let it be as good as people say, and let it not be the last in good steps towards a very successful product line in the future.


----------



## kilowatt (May 8, 2002)

Too bad this device didn't pick up more press:

http://www.terrasoftsolutions.com/

See "Briq" and "Rackmount"

The Briq is a small (brick-like) G4. Mmmm


----------



## dricci (May 8, 2002)

Can the briQ run Mac OS?


----------



## Krevinek (May 8, 2002)

The briQ is nice, but not MacOS-compatible...


----------



## dePoPo (May 9, 2002)

www.yellowdoglinux.com

nice os, nice rackmounts too


----------



## Krevinek (May 9, 2002)

BTW, the briQ is the rackmount Terrasoft (who produces Yellow Dog and Black Lab Linux) which you referred to.

Pointing out what we are discussing about is a little redundant, wouldn't you say?


----------



## MacLegacy (May 9, 2002)

Hmmm, i'll sound ignorant but i'm just 15 years old , hehe

What is a rackmount server , somebody could explain to me plz??  

Thanks in advance


----------



## Krevinek (May 9, 2002)

Rack-mounts are useful when you need a lot of servers/switches/hubs in minimal amount of space. You usually have a metal shelving unit that these things will 'mount' into as if they were a shelf.


----------



## MacLegacy (May 9, 2002)

ok, thx for the info


----------



## Trip (May 9, 2002)

May 14th, huh?
If it does sell for under $800 you can count on me to get one and haxXx0r it a tad for my *ultimate-home-usage* computer!

No really, this is going to be great! Whenever Apple releases something it's always amazing (unless it starts with an 'e' instead of 'i')!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 9, 2002)

can't name it eServer... IBM has a product called eServer (something like IBM eSeries eServer)

iServe is a cool name


----------



## phatsharpie (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *can't name it eServer... IBM has a product called eServer (something like IBM eSeries eServer)
> 
> iServe is a cool name  *



Since Apple usually uses "i" for consumer machines and "power" for professional machines, it's probably going to be called PowerServer or something... Or plain old PowerMacintosh Server G4.


----------



## simX (May 9, 2002)

Power Machintosh?  Is that supposed to be hinting towards the mach kernel in OS X, or it supposed to hint that it's a "machine", as in a powerhouse?


----------



## phatsharpie (May 10, 2002)

Ooops! Now fixed!


----------



## dePoPo (May 10, 2002)

My first post was incomplete, i meant to point attention to the GVS9000 rackmount from terrasoft, which does run macosx. 
soz.


----------



## ksv (May 10, 2002)

Apple completely dropped using "Macintosh" in 1999, I think (when the B/W G3s were introduced), so in that case it's going to be PowerMac G4 Server or something like that


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 11, 2002)

ahh... but if you're on windows and trying to access your iTools account, it says you must have a Macintosh...

other than that, i normally see Mac...


----------



## TommyWillB (May 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Power Machintosh?  Is that supposed to be hinting towards the mach kernel in OS X, or it supposed to hint that it's a "machine", as in a powerhouse?
> 
> *


LOL... The MACHintosh... he he.

I vote they'll call it something like the PowerRaq... just like the Sun/Cobalt Raq.

If they are doing a headless rack-mount server, don't they need their own Timbuktu-like remote control?


----------



## googolplex (May 12, 2002)

I read that it will have a web browser control interface.

This thing is going to rock!


----------



## ksv (May 12, 2002)

I really hope it's possible to install regular OS X on it. What a home computer! I'm sure I could put a liquid nitrogen cooling system in a rackmount box


----------



## Matrix Agent (May 12, 2002)

ToomyWillB, Apple does has it's own Timbuktu type program, they just came out with it, its called Apple Remote Destkop and it actually has a pretty cheapo license price compared to some other programs.


----------



## kilowatt (May 12, 2002)

The GVS 9000 2U Dual Ghz G4 rackmount server that http://www.terrasoftsolutions.com sells comes with Mac OS X and Yellow Dog Linux pre-installed. 

The briQ, on the other hand is a G4 super computer that is only 5.75 inches wide. It only runs YDL (Yellow Dog Linux). Great for rendering farms!!

see Pictures at http://www.terrasoftsolutions.com/products/

Ps: My vote is for the PowerRack


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 13, 2002)

Apple iPowerRack Macintosh G4


----------



## uoba (May 13, 2002)

well it had to happen...

How about calling it the...

<b>iRaq!!!!</b>


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 13, 2002)

I think apple needs to drop the "i" a little bit.  The "i" stands for internet, right?  iPod?  is not an internet Pod.  I guess iPhoto is connected to the internet a little bit, but not enough to get the "i".  A lot of other conpanies are using the "i" now.  it is getting old.  drop the "i".


----------



## TommyWillB (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *I think apple needs to drop the "i" a little bit.  The "i" stands for internet, right?  iPod?  is not an internet Pod.  I guess iPhoto is connected to the internet a little bit, but not enough to get the "i".  A lot of other conpanies are using the "i" now.  it is getting old.  drop the "i". *


Then what would we have? A Pod? A Photo?

I guess everything could become "x"... but Microsoft may have already beat Apple to that one with the xBox.


----------



## rezba (May 15, 2002)

indeed...


----------



## rezba (May 15, 2002)

and it sounds really great.
This thing really seems to rock ! Apple's still the best !


----------



## nkuvu (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by amo _
> *here's a pic of the rackmount server *


Wow!  That's huge!  Taking the average person to be six feet tall, the rackmount is about 4 feet tall and about 20 feet wide!

And this is supposed to be a good thing? 

Note: this is a joke. This is only a joke.  Don't bother explaining anything about the photo...


----------

